# bootrec /fixboot access is denied



## anmac1789 (Feb 6, 2020)

Hello i cannot fix this command. My "system reserved" partition is deleted

My hard drive is formatted as MBR not GPT if that helps 

I am using a windows 10 iso USB downloaded via media creation tool from microsoft. How to proceed with this error ? /bootrec /fixmbr works fine when it is used first in command-line. Thank you for your help


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey, are you trying to install Windows or trying to fix a deleted system reserved partition ?


----------



## anmac1789 (Feb 6, 2020)

I am trying to fix deleted system reserved partition


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

https://www.easeus.com/partition-manager-software/system-reserved-partition-recovery.html

Follow method 3 in the above link.


----------



## anmac1789 (Feb 6, 2020)

Can i use USB instead of CD/DVD containing windows 10 iso on it ?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, while creating the USB ensure that it is created for MBR (should be a dropdown).


----------



## anmac1789 (Feb 6, 2020)

I used windows media creation tool so i dont know if it was formatted gor MBR or GPT but it boots up so im assuming its MBR.

I followed method 3 using bootrec commands but it still gives me bootrec /fixboot access is denied. See attachment


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The *X:* drive is the virtual drive that is in the Windows installer. You have to find which drive _Windows_ is on, it may not be on C:
At the X:\system32 prompt, type type this exactly as written: 
*bcdedit |find “osdevice”* (Must inc *” *and the *|*), the *| *before Find is the Upper case *\ *key) press enter. This will tell you what drive letter the OS is on
You also can type a Drive letter say *D:* and press Enter (ie) *D:\> *
Here you can type *DIR* and press Enter. This will show you the Directories in the Drive. If one of them is Windows, then you are now in the Right drive. If not, then type the next drive letter and then* DIR*. In the Windows drive You Can type various commands to fix the Boot file. If all else fails, try this command
*bootrec /rebuildbcd *
You also can


----------



## anmac1789 (Feb 6, 2020)

I typed bcdedit |find "osdevice" as stated above but nothing happens. I also plugged in my laptop hard drive in an external hard drive enclosure and plugged that into my brother's laptop to see the partitions and I formatted the system reserved and bootloader partition so we can start fresh. Please see the attachments


----------



## anmac1789 (Feb 6, 2020)

wait a second it seems something happened after i typed bootrec /rebuildbcd. I hope this is some improvement. I have attached new images.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are still in the *X:* drive.
The OS device is Drive *E:*
At the prompt *X:\.system32* you have to type *E:* and press Enter
(ie) *E:\> *Now at the *E:* prompt you can type any other BCEDIT commands you can type *chkdsk /R*and press Enter. Now press *Y* to_ Unmount_ the drive to let the command run. Or type 
*Bootrec /rebuildbcd*


----------



## anmac1789 (Feb 6, 2020)

when i boot windows 10 installation usb and i select to use command prompt i am shown X:\sources instead of system32. What does this mean ? is this any different ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> i am shown X:\sources instead of system32


That's the way it should be. 
You have to Change Drives to the Windows drive *E:* to make any changes to the boot file of the Windows OS


----------



## anmac1789 (Feb 6, 2020)

Do i need to make unallocated partition active and format like how you see the images in post #9 ??


----------



## anmac1789 (Feb 6, 2020)

I am am attaching a new image where i just made 2 partitions (system and recovery) before and after the windows partition. I have not done anything on those 2 partitions. I am wondering how can I put official windows 10 bootloader files and whatnot on those partitions. Please let me know if I am on the right track ? I have not assigned a drive letter to the system and recovery partitions.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you do a clean install of Windows 10, it will create these two partitions. So, you shouldn't have to do this for your situation. I would remove these partitions you created. Make the F: partition *Active*. 
If things don't go your way, just copy the files off the *F:* drive you want to keep to another drive and boot off of the Windows installer and Delete* All *Partitions on this HDD and press *Next*. Windows will create the partitions and format them during the install.


----------



## anmac1789 (Feb 6, 2020)

I am attaching the results of chkdsk. Is there any way to just reinstall the system and recovery partitions but leave the main windows partition alone ?

How does windows create these 2 partitions anyway ? maybe we can replicate or tweak what windows does in the beginning of the process ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

At this point, the easiest thing to do is to copy any files you want off of the drive and save it to another drive, then, unplug all drives except the troubled one, and try to boot it, if that fails, boot with the installer, in where to install Windows, Delete *All *Partitions, so the whole drive in* Unallocated Space*, then go *Next,* Windows will automatically create the partitions, format then during the install, then you would restore the files you moved earlier after the install is complete.


----------



## anmac1789 (Feb 6, 2020)

if i restore will it preserve the date and time attributes for each file ?


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

anmac1789 said:


> if i restore will it preserve the date and time attributes for each file ?


Typically it does. Try dragging and dropping a few files to a jump drive then see if the attributes remain untouched. If they do, then drag and drop them somewhere else and see if they remain untouched.

The easiest way to verify this is simply to do it for a small sample.


----------



## anmac1789 (Feb 6, 2020)

Is it possible to clone the C: partition from the old hard drive to a new hard drive formatted to already have a working windows installation ? Will it still boot up ? and if not, how do I make it bootable ?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

anmac1789 said:


> Is it possible to clone the C: partition from the old hard drive to a new hard drive formatted to already have a working windows installation ? Will it still boot up ? and if not, how do I make it bootable ?


It's possible, but it will not boot straight up. To make it bootable, you'll need to mark the system partition as active, then create a bcd store and add a bcd entry for the Windows installation to that store. You may also have to fix the mbr. It's more commands to run, and from the look of things, you're note having an easy time using the command prompt environment, so, as has been said, the easiest way is to do a fresh clean installation of Windows 10 and then restore your files to it. This should be even easier now that you have a new hdd and enclosure. Install the new hdd, erase all partitions and let Windows installer take care of the rest. Once the installation is finished, connect the old drive via enclosure and copy your data back to the fresh Windows installation.

Messing with the command prompt and partitions is asking for trouble and you could easily render your precious data inaccessible/lost if you're not careful. Best to leave this to knowledgeable folks and use the easiest route instead.


----------



## anmac1789 (Feb 6, 2020)

I cloned both the system reserved partition and recovery partition from my brother's laptop which was using windows 10 pro just to see if it would fix my hard drive but instead it gave me a inaccessible_boot_device blue screen error. My laptop with the older hard drive had windows 10 education. Please see attachment.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't know what else you want us to say about this. Pretty much everything has been said that needs to be said, but it seems you'd rather waste more time trying your own recipes. One last possible solution I can suggest is to delete the system reserved partition then run automatic startup repair. It may detect and recreate the missing system partition and everything else that's necessary to make the Windows installation bootable.


----------



## anmac1789 (Feb 6, 2020)

lol I thoroughly look at all possible solutions


----------

